
Iran the Worst Tyranny: This Week in Online Tyranny - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/iran_the_worst_tyranny_this_week_in_online_tyranny.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4dc31237fa3a5ee3%2C0
======
thyrsus
The underlying report
<http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/FOTN2011.pdf> only evaluates 37
countries "chosen to provide a representative sample with regards to
geographical diversity and economic development, as well as varying levels of
political and media freedom"; declaring Iran to be worst is like determining
the youngest person in town by doing a telephone survey of 1/5 of the
households.

The report itself makes no such claim, and presents reasonably thorough
descriptions of those countries which it does cover. They do not have the
resources to include France, North Korea, Rwanda, Sweden or 154 other nations.

